# Grilled fish tacos for dinner tonight?



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

Little Mango salsa would be nice with them.


----------



## zilla (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds great. Had them last night. Could eat these every night.  Here is how we do it. Adapted from an original Baja recipe.


Grilled well seasoned fish (Original was tempura battered and fried)
Shredded cabbage with lime juice
Mayo with black pepper and cumin
Fresh Cilantro leaves
Green Tomatillo salsa
Fire roasted red salsa
Thin sliced avocado (Optional but goooood  )

*Now build*
Hot extra thin corn tortilla
slather with mayo mix
Piece of fish
Spoon of  cabbage
Fresh Cilantro
Red sauce
Green sauce


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

zilla, you need to post more often.  Seriously.


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

We ben hold 'em bak du to hiz speln.  Hez purde smrt tho.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

You mean Texans can spell? :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

Sum of uz kan.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

You must have learned from Bigwheel!!


----------



## zilla (Aug 11, 2005)

not only I can spel butt I Kin cyfer two. Just dis dislecsick typin dose me in with speln

alliz zilla #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Susan, try some very thinly grated pruple cabbage on them!


----------



## zilla (Aug 11, 2005)

Sometime in the early part of the 20th century the Mexican Govt. hired a Japanese fishing company to come to the Pacific coast of Mexico and train a group of local fisherman in Ensenada Mexico in the newest technology in  commercial fishing.  While the Japaese where there a new culinary treat was born. The "Fish Taco" A tempura battered fish fillet with shredded cabbage, a mayo based white sauce (all Japanese influence), with traditional Mexican spices and picante' wraped in a corn tortilla.  An original fusion dish. A blend of the far east and the west. True story. This dish is unique to a very small area of Mexico on the pacific coast. Till it got popular of course.

I reserve the right to be wrong on minor details of this story.

ZILLA


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

So how was supper?


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 12, 2005)

No Pics?  My brother serves those in his restaurant.  He uses two, warm but not crispy, corn tortillas that are glued together with pepper jack cheese, and then drizzles an sweet ancho-bbq sauce over the top.  Oh my God! Awesome!


----------

